

The Google Way of Science. Google's translation of Chinese web pages invalidates Searle's Chinese Room riddle - ivankirigin
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/06/the_google_way.php

======
sygzzy
I always saw Searle's Chinese Room as more of an attack on the Turing Test.
Here is a room that will pass the test, yet is in no way intelligent.

------
tyn
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=230966>

------
logjam
Whoosh.

That no "understanding" of Chinese takes place by Google would be Searle's
point writ large.

Of course, the point Searle misses is that the phenomenon of "understanding"
is just symbol manipulation.

